# Audi 5K to Ford 32V 4.6 swap.



## audinut!$ (Nov 18, 2002)

*5KQ with Ford 4.6 DOHC 32V project*

A company here in Maine is going to be converting a 5k wagon to be powered by a 302 ford using the stock tranny and quattro driveline. They have already done conversions "like" this [see http://converseengineering.com/ ] anyone interested? The thought at the moment is once done it should fit any 5k,100,200,v8 from 86-91 v8 to 94 and maybe more.


_Modified by audinut!$ at 5:49 PM 2-5-2004_


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Audi with 302 ford interest? (audinut!$)*

Wonder if it would fit in a 4000 or Coupe GT? Also, can they do a Chevy V8 rather than Ford? A 350 LT1 was dropped in a 200q by a guy in the q-list...


----------



## audinut!$ (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Audi with 302 ford interest? (duandcc)*

They are also curious to fiind out what else they may fit it in. They could use chevy however if you check out their site you will find that they are acustomed to using the ford. They will be speaking to the creator of the LT1Q, who mentioned that the 302 should be easier than the LT1 due to the oil sump location.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Audi with 302 ford interest? (audinut!$)*

Since they have no experience with these conversion, I assume they are offing some big time discounts to people offering their cars as test mules?


----------



## audinut!$ (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Audi with 302 ford interest? (duandcc)*

did you check out the website? I don't think they are actually offering a discount. They have a customer who wants the conversion and he [the customer] is looking for more interest in order to defray his costs [don't quote me this is second hand from his tech]. They have lots of experience with conversions they do Volvo's all the time the most recent a 960 with a 393 stroker, and most recently a merc. wagon that got an 4.6 motor. Ross won't go into it without knowing first that it will fit. IME he makes sure that all projects will be reliable before delivering them to his customers. It sounds like you might be somewhat interested, if so give Ross a call he's an interesting guy to talk with.


----------



## matt007 (May 15, 2001)

*Re: Audi with 302 ford interest? (audinut!$)*

The Typ44s (5000/200s) have plenty of room under there
Here's a few pics (not my car btw)


















[Modified by matt007, 8:57 PM 12-15-2002]


----------



## audinut!$ (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Audi with 302 ford interest? (matt007)*

Matt, don't forget the coupes and v8's. The type 44's are definite canidates, we are wondering what else we could stuff it into. Ti Kans page has platform breakdowns and we noticed that some newer cars are 4a, 4b and so on. For instance the 100 with the v6. I think the key will be in the bellhousing. They are hoping to retain the tranny and would have to have a different adaptor for each bellhousing [$$]. This of course will take a bit of research. They have a customer with a 5k so will start from there. If i can find another ride for my fiance then i may put mine up as a test mule. Of course i'd be looking to get the motor they take out of the customers car!


----------



## rcr_x (Apr 21, 1999)

*Re: Audi with 302 ford interest? (audinut!$)*

there's a company in california called kennedy engineering that makes a bellhousing adapter and kit for mating a small block ford or chevy to the audi quattro 5spd trans.
http://www.kennedyeng.com/


----------



## audinut!$ (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Audi with 302 ford interest? (rcr_x)*

So the engine in my 5k has gone to the big heap in the sky. It is now official we will be starting a conversion! Right now we are toying with using the 4.6 32v instead of the 5.0. In the 4.6 the accessories don't stick out as far which we hope will make fitment easier. The other benefit of using the 4.6 is its a much smoother running motor.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Audi with 302 ford interest? (audinut!$)*

Good luck man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Audi with 302 ford interest? (audinut!$)*

Any idea how much this is gonna cost? 
Edit: Answered question 2 by myself by reading more carefully...


[Modified by duandcc, 1:24 PM 4-7-2003]


----------



## audinut!$ (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Audi with 302 ford interest? (duandcc)*

I don't even want to venture a guess on cost at the moment as there are too many variables. I will update this thread as things progress. Yeah i just sat here for 5 minutes trying to come up with a better answer but untill we firm up our plan a little more it would be silly to start guessing.


----------



## civic_killer (Sep 17, 2001)

*Re: Audi with 302 ford interest? (audinut!$)*

I say if you drive an audi, keep it an audi.


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: Audi with 302 ford interest? (civic_killer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I say if you drive an audi, keep it an audi.[HR][/HR]​And you're entitled to that opinion, but with an attitude like that, where would the hot-rodding scene be now?
I think it's really cool and innovative. Keep us update and let us know how it goes.
Chris


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Audi with 302 ford interest? (200HP4dr)*

I agree, swapping an American V8 into foreign cars is an American tradition. Look at all the sb V8 powered Jags running around... Now if they did swaps using sb Chevy engines, I'd be much more interested...I'm a bowtie guy when it comes to American cars. But I can't wait to hear about the results (and cost)...


----------



## GoGotheParrot (May 14, 2003)

*Re: Audi with 302 ford interest? (duandcc)*

Any updates?
I'm interested in doing someting similar in one of my cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: Audi with 302 ford interest? (GoGotheParrot)*

I know Ross. He's a very talented guy, and has done swaps for the likes of Paul Newman and David Letterman (see a writeup of his 5.0 Volvo 960 wagon with Kenny Bell Supercharger on Swedespeed).
The 32V is cooler as it is a more efficient and more refined motor. Plus, note the new Mustang Cobra with SC coming in at 400hp.
Good luck.


----------



## audinut!$ (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Audi with 302 ford interest? ([email protected])*

Well it's been awhile since this project was put on the back burner but I do have a new development. I am subcontracting (doing the work out of my own garage) for Ross which has kept me busy (but not paid







) and he has lost the interested parties. So I decided to try this on my own (which will make it a long poject $$ see above) and just an hour ago I won a 94 MK VIII on ebay. I sniped it for $200







. I even got Ross to agree to go and pick it up for me early next week. I'll keep ya posted!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Audi with 302 ford interest? (audinut!$)*

Umm...you're audinit!$ not vwnut!$...















Still, I'd rather see a quattro with a LS2 (or LS1 Chevy (or maybe aq LT1)...more power, less $$...


----------



## illusionsnismo (Apr 9, 2003)

dave....WHAT?!
a mk viii is a lincoln...where did you get the vw part from?








eric


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Audi with 302 ford interest? (audinut!$)*

sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (illusionsnismo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *illusionsnismo* »_dave....WHAT?!
a mk viii is a lincoln...where did you get the vw part from?








eric

SWEET! I forgot about obtaining that silky V8 from the Lincoln!
Anyways...what tranny will use? I don't think I could trust an Audi transmission with high levels of power.
I was thinking a suitable AWD tranny would be from the GMC C3


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (illusionsnismo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *illusionsnismo* »_dave....WHAT?!
a mk viii is a lincoln...where did you get the vw part from?








eric

Um, for soem reason I saw Mk III not VIII, sorry about that. Guess I should have said you're audinut!$ anot Lincolnnut!$.


----------



## audinut!$ (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (duandcc)*

Well the Lincoln finally made it here and the engine is out. I had hoped to take some measurements last night but my daughter was sick so I was in a rush to get home. Here are a couple pics of the engine.
























Next up it's time to get the engine out of the 5K. Well at least the pics are coming up (now using my dub media) but boy they are mighty tiny. Not like it really matters it's just an engine anyway right?

_Modified by audinut!$ at 8:30 AM 2-20-2004_

_Modified by audinut!$ at 11:46 AM 2-24-2004_


_Modified by audinut!$ at 11:48 AM 2-24-2004_


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (audinut!$)*

Imagestation sucks lately http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
glad to hear you got the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I can't wait to see what comes of this


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: (audinut!$)*

Wow man, please keep us updated on this. Good luck.
BTW, have you seen those Ford Stroker crate engines? They showed them at SEMA first. It's a normally aspirated Cobra engine that has hotter cams. 400bhp.


----------



## audinut!$ (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

If the pictures aren't working you can check out the album here http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4287647477
Yes George I have seen the crate motors and it would be nice however when I consider the fact that I'll have less then $100 into this package (hopefully after some extra items sell on Ebay) This was the best/only way me to go with my budget.
Some things about the lincoln package, milder cams, cast instead of forged crank it's also 6 bolt instead of 8, throttle body is on the back of the motor. 
The wiring harness also sucks it's all one piece from the drivers side firewall it heads out to the core support across then back into the passengers firewall. I should be able to remove a large part of it in the long run but I wanted to make sure I have everything I need. The other part of the removal process that was a pain was the drivers side exhaust manifold, the cat is built into that side and it and the egr tubing encircled the steering column so I had to take the whole column out in order to leave the manifold on the engine.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (audinut!$)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audinut!$* »_If the pictures aren't working you can check out the album here http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4287647477

No, because you have to sign in, and to sign in, you have to register with Imagestation first, just to see the pics. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## audinut!$ (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (PerL)*

Well that just bites!!!


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (audinut!$)*

Yes it does


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

Well now that this project has changed from 302 to the DOHC4.6L , you better tell us some info on the Ford 4.6L! I found some info that suggests hp in the 300 range? Tell us man we have to know!!!


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (billzcat1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autos.msn.com* »_Standard Engine 4.6L 280 hp V8


----------



## audinut!$ (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

Yep HP is 280 torque is 285. It also wouldn't take much to change it over to Cobra spec, from what I understand so far it's a matter of cams and a forged crank. I will not be doing that at least untill I get the thing running and make sure the drivetrain can take it. Now I need to see if I can do something about the pictures.


----------



## MtnSurferX (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (billzcat1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billzcat1* »_Well now that this project has changed from 302 to the DOHC4.6L , you better tell us some info on the Ford 4.6L! I found some info that suggests hp in the 300 range? Tell us man we have to know!!!

youre in no position to beg for details mr. 'top secret cq project'








-b


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (MtnSurferX)*

I was thinking that as I typed my message


----------



## audinut!$ (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (billzcat1)*

So at this point progress has come to a halt. We are in the process of moving our shop. In the long run we should end up with a larger work space and 2 lifts. This will be great as I'm getting tired of rolling around on the floor. This last week we had to concentrate on getting rid of 6 cars and our scrap metal pile (it didn't look very good when people were coming to view the property). My donor engine has now become free as I have officially sold enough extra parts that I'm actually ahead money wise







. So when things slow down I'll get the 5k prepped and ready and let you all know how things go.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (audinut!$)*

good to hear man, keep it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by MFZERO at 10:20 AM 3-9-2004_


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

i gotta see this Bump...me and fa friend are talking baout making a tow rig out of a volvo 240 wagon i got (302)


----------



## audinut!$ (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (glibobbo21)*

The Volvo swaps are fun and fairly easy. Let me know if you have any questions about that swap (through IM's please) and I'll answer any questions I can. Are you planning on buying a kit from Ross? We will have to get together sometime so we can see each others projects.


----------



## v8volvo (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (audinut!$)*

Yup. I got a 745 with the Ford 5.0, and let me tell you, it loses nothing in the way of pep in the transition from the Stang. With a five-speed, it has real jump. Also, mine looks completely stock--even hid the dual exhaust and kept stock wheels. A total sleeper. 
As it was my first swap, I would not call it easy, but it is pretty straightforward and rewarding--not much thought necessary, just a bunch of work with EFI and such. I bought the Converse kit and have had many discussions with Ross--he is a good guy, very knowledgable and helpful. I hope your and his efforts with the Audis and cammer Fords work out well--keep us posted. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Anyway I also can answer any questions you have.


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: (v8volvo)*

ours probly wont happen till at least spring


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: (glibobbo21)*

wheres the progress?


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (glibobbo21)*

where's the beef?


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: (billzcat1)*

good question


----------



## audinut!$ (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (glibobbo21)*

We just moved to our new shop over last weekend and we are still trying to get organized so nothing has happened yet. I did have a closer look and found that the engine will stick out farther forward then I had hoped. I also had an unfortunate meeting with a Saturn last night and totaled my 80q so I may have to press the 5K back into service while looking for another vehicle. I know you already found one Richard but I was going to offer you the 80 grille prior to this mishap. We completed the first job in the garage this morning, got my partners 2.0 16V cabbie swap running for a little break in time prior to the Storyland autocross next weekend, so now we will have a fun ride for that.
Please be patient I expect this project to take a long time mostly because of my funds shortage.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (audinut!$)*

that blows that your car got wrecked by a plastic turd man


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

Those damn saturns will be the death of the typ89!! My CQ was also claimed by a Saturn. While the court ultimately decided it was my fault, I still blame the negligence and bad attitude of the driver and the poor equipment he was driving. Who speeds through intersections with thier lights off in the rain at dusk? In a blue car? So of course I didn't see the focker





























I hate Saturns. I'm sorry your 80 got killed by one. If I could make this icon upside down and animated, I would







for the dead Audis


----------



## Senna4Life (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: (billzcat1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billzcat1* »_If I could make this icon upside down and animated, I would







for the dead Audis

Gangsta ^^^^ ...Saturns suck...
Later
Luis


----------



## audinut!$ (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (Senna4Life)*

Well I'll have to wait for the insurance companies to duke it out but I really can't see how this one could be my fault. The fool had pulled over to my side of the road to check his mail and then had backed up to head up his driveway. I came around the corner and was looking into his highbeams. I kept trying to move over more untill I realized I'd be in the ditch if I went any further and then I just locked them up but it was too late. My right side tires were off the pavement and we hit left headlight to left headlight. The tow truck driver who picked up my car must have gotten pulled out of a party as he was in a suit and tie. Needless to say he wasn't in the mood to work with me as I wanted him to drop it at the shop (a whoppin 2 tenths of a mile) but he wouldn't do it because I did not have cash in hand







.


----------



## xdavid (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (audinut!$)*

Putting a Ford V8 in an Audi is one of the most retarded things I've ever heard of!
Why? 
Cause you wanna be different? Have too much money and don't know what to do with it? I haven't checked, but I'm sure just the Cobra 32V engine and wiring has to be at least $3500.
For $3500 I can get 450hp out of a 5000CSQ. That's low 11's in the 1/4 mile. That means totally KILLING 911TT's and Vipers, Z06s, etc. 
Two years ago I beat a 2001 M5 from 80-150 with my 226k mile '87 5kcsq, which had a 3" exhaust, custom fuel mods, bigger intercooler, and 22 psi of boost. Oh yeah, and that was with the stock turbocharger, stock clutch, etc!
No BS!


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (xdavid)*

Apparently the first page is invisible. He bought a Lincoln Mk8 for $200 on ebay with a 4.6L at 280 hp. And the changeover to Cobra spec (at the time, they were not supercharged) is a set of cams and optionally, a forged crank. 
Unless those are some expensive cams, I think $3500 might be a bit steep for this budget. 
Do you have any dyno plots of your 5000? Or any 1/4 mile time slips? I'd love to see some info on your mods!


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: (xdavid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xdavid* »_Cause you wanna be different? 

Speaking of different, how did that S2 sale go??










_Modified by NW4KQ driver at 12:44 AM 4-21-2004_


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (xdavid)*

Hi! Thanks for reading the entire thread







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *NW4KQ driver* »_
Speaking of different, how did that S2 sale go??


----------

